# Black Cat Cookies



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

Puurrrfectly delicious!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And perfect for a kids' Halloween party - or an adult one, for that matter


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

did you make those? what is that frosting for the design? look good


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Too cute! I don't know if I could eat one.


----------



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

Lilly said:


> did you make those? what is that frosting for the design? look good


The frosting was melted chocolate, I think i would have been better off with a creamier ganache, cause the chocolate cooled off pretty quick. But they were definitely delicious!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look fantastic!!!!


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

Great idea to use chocolate, tastes so much better than colored icing!


----------

